# Weird



## tzoi516 (Dec 27, 2013)

Went straight to the FreeBSD website and was prompted for a security exception. Then I was rerouted to a Prudential agreement page (IP 1.1.1.1). Closed out Firefox, reopened and everything seems to be working correctly.


----------



## hitest (Dec 27, 2013)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> Went straight to the FreeBSD website and was prompted for a security exception. Then I was rerouted to a Prudential agreement page (IP 1.1.1.1). Closed out Firefox, reopened and everything seems to be working correctly.



That is indeed odd.  I just went to the FreeBSD website and the page loaded normally.  Maybe scan your box for malware, etc.?  Just a thought.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm on my FreeBSD system; everything seems to be OK - nothing in the caches.


----------



## freesbies (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably, someone has reported FreeBSD website as a malware page or a phishing site when you were actually visiting the page (that's weird).
I think that Firefox uses data from Google SafeBrowsing to catch information about most websites.


----------



## kpa (Dec 27, 2013)

If you get a security exception question it means that your browser was trying to load an HTTPS page with a non-trusted certificate. It's possible that your connection goes trough a forced proxy and a temporary malfunction in it redirected you to HTTPS page.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't have a proxy up, and I tried to replicate it and couldn't.


----------

